# How Often To Grease Zerc Fittings?



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

This is my first season with a used John Deere Greensmower and it was serviced/greased just prior to me picking it up. Should that be done once per season or is it something I need to do more often? I'm cutting 2-3 times per week at the moment.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What does the manual say? Do you have an hour meter on the mower?


----------



## Central_Texas_SA (May 10, 2021)

Hard to believe, but it is possible to over grease bearings. I would recommend finding the manual and sticking to the manufacturer's maintenance schedule. Excessive greasing can lead to premature wear from elevated temperatures and early seal failures. May not be that big of a deal on yard equipment, but on industrial equipment it is a major concern. Plenty of case studies available if you have nothing better to do with your time on a hot day.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

1-2 times per year should be plenty


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Obviously, you should do whatever JD recommends, but here's how often the Baroness owners grease...


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks all, I've had a hard time finding the maintenance manual for my specific mower. It's a John Deere 180c if anyone has a lead on where the manuals are online. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Did you look in the John Deere Mower thread? https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=97


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bxb5iFHmLry0dHNsTU1FNFplWVE/edit?resourcekey=0-B9dMETgFvyZJuog2Dof-sA


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

TulsaFan said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bxb5iFHmLry0dHNsTU1FNFplWVE/edit?resourcekey=0-B9dMETgFvyZJuog2Dof-sA


Thanks!!!


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Did you look in the John Deere Mower thread? https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=97


Thanks, yep I tried to search it and have a read a good bit of the thread, there's a lot there. I appreciate the help!


----------



## La24 (Aug 15, 2020)

I would grease it 4 times a year. Late spring, early summer, late fall, and then early winter.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

SSE Dad said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Did you look in the John Deere Mower thread? https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=97
> ...


The tecnical manual has grease listed (45) times without a schedule. Worse case, use the Baroness grease schedule as a reference.

Like @Mightyquinn asked or suggested...add an hourmeter. A lot of Baroness guys have taken @Mightyquinn's advice and bought this.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It's still kind of vague but there is more information in here. I would do the "Daily" every 8-10 hours and then everything else at the 50, 100 and 300 hours respectively.

John Deere 180C Service Intervals


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

I grease my 180b about once a month. Seems to be working fine.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Id agree with follow what the manual says. Once or twice a year is a good rule of thumb but the manual will tell you for sure.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> It's still kind of vague but there is more information in here. I would do the "Daily" every 8-10 hours and then everything else at the 50, 100 and 300 hours respectively.
> 
> John Deere 180C Service Intervals


That's what I needed, thanks!


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

BrainBailey said:


> I grease my 180b about once a month. Seems to be working fine.


What grease do you use?


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

I use John Deere Multipurpose SD Polyurea specified in the manual. You can get it at any JD dealer. Buy a nice grease gun and it make things a lot easier.

http://www.gaturftech.com/service-manual


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

BrainBailey said:


> I use John Deere Multipurpose SD Polyurea specified in the manual. You can get it at any JD dealer. Buy a nice grease gun and it make things a lot easier.
> 
> http://www.gaturftech.com/service-manual


Thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SSE Dad said:


> BrainBailey said:
> 
> 
> > I grease my 180b about once a month. Seems to be working fine.
> ...


I have been using a synthetic marine grease intended for boat trailer wheel bearings (frequently submerged) and other marine applications. I've had my machines apart for various reasons and the grease looks and feels the same as it did in the cartridge despite mowing in the dew, frequently washing out the machines, etc. A good NLGI #2 polyurea is generally a fine choice for most applications. Me being me, I have to overthink everything though. :roll: :lol:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> SSE Dad said:
> 
> 
> > BrainBailey said:
> ...


I think we've shared it as well during a grease thread, but I do the same with a marine grade grease. Works well!

I grease my mower atleast twice a year. If not more when I do any work on it or do a wash down from time to time.

If I wash it out, or spray it, like cleaning off the backlap compound, I'll usually give a push or two of fresh grease in the reel bearings and rollers for good measure.

If you grease three times a year I'd say you are gonna be okay with the level of use majority of the mowers see.


----------

